

A Farewell to America - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/jul/01/gary-younge-farewell-to-america

======
mikehawkins
Powerful, powerful piece - thanks for sharing.

As an American living in England, it's especially interesting reading of a
Brit's experience in my home country. I'm not black, and have been given the
benefits of good schools, middle-class parents, and the like since birth.

Sure, I've always 'known' racism exists - but until technology put smartphones
in every pocket, and made it easier to capture these incidents for everyone to
see, it was much more comfortable for my worldview to think that the police
were almost universally right.

No longer. I have the utmost respect for the many, many brave police officers
out there who just want to serve and protect, but it's impossible to ignore,
deny, or downplay that this country has a huge, huge problem that we ALL need
to address.

~~~
Russwrites
This sentence shows that discrimination doesn't just happen in America: "if my
aim was to escape aggressive policing and racial disadvantage, I would not be
heading to Hackney." However, there are less shootings in the UK.

